# Skidsteer Plows



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Trying to use one of my MP's more but not spending a bunch of money on multiple MP's. 

In theory, would it be possible to mount wings to a straight Boss skidsteer plow? 

Any other new plows for skidsteers I'm not aware of? 

Anyone try one of the Arctic straight blades yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Basically, I'm not using my 8-13 to it's fullest. I was considering a 9-15 on my Deere 5101 and getting rid of the Blizzard. But that doesn't solve the underutilization of the 8-13. So if I move that plow to the Deere and buy something mulch cheaper than an MP to replace it, I'm thinking that would make more cents. Then I only need a front 3 point, not a front 3 point and MP.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

The snow wolf straight blade we’ve been running the last couple yrs has been flawless, other than the urethane wing edges (fwiw, we have the wings with trip springs)..we were getting excessive chatter…we replaced them with scrap uhmw we had (as well as the main edge)….we’re using it at an hoa of about 50ish driveways, plus the private roads within the subdivision…the flex plate (I think that’s what it’s called) works great, after adjusting the urethane bands, due to them being set at the tightest setting from factory. We assembled the plow, so all nuts/bolts/fittings/etc have been fine


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

We have a Western prodigy on a toolcat. Other than its too small no complaints.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> We have a Western prodigy on a toolcat. Other than its too small no complaints.


I had a Blizzard Speedwing...my dad was the only 1 that liked it. I hated it.

SnowWolf has an interesting edge...if it's available on the plow I looked at. But their site is not exactly full of info.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Any reason a Boss DXT wouldn't work?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any reason a Boss DXT wouldn't work?


They make them for skids?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

With money, beer, a welder and plasma cutter anything is possible.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I had a Blizzard Speedwing...my dad was the only 1 that liked it. I hated it.
> 
> SnowWolf has an interesting edge...if it's available on the plow I looked at. But their site is not exactly full of info.


I like it for it's simplicity


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> I like it for it's simplicity


Understandable...since you wear Hay Doods.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I like it for it's simplicity


So you're a simpleton?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So you're a simpleton?


Assuming this is a rhetorical question...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any reason a Boss DXT wouldn't work?


Are you looking to operate it off the bobcat hydraulics or retain the boss pump/valve body/wiring/controller?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

m_ice said:


> We have a Western prodigy on a toolcat. Other than its too small no complaints.


I looked at them before buying the snowwolf, but the trip wings and floating/flex hitch on the wolf is what I liked better…In addition to the wolf being a little bigger (8fter w/wings being 10ft)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Are you looking to operate it off the bobcat hydraulics or retain the boss pump/valve body/wiring/controller?


I'd prefer to use the skidsteer or loader hydraulics.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Do you really need to angle on the skid steer ? 

we use to really like hla pushers with a pull back as you didn’t need any hoses or anything. 

there are a lot of hla snow wings out there used for skid steers.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd prefer to use the skidsteer or loader hydraulics.


You could adapt the boss rt3 mounting to a ss plate easily enough. Using the ss hydraulics will be another story though because of the the v plow wing cylinders since they are powered out single acting hydraulic, but spring return. I'm sure something creative could be done but it wouldn't be trivial.

Back when BOSS made their own ss v plow, they still used their own valve manifold, controller, and wiring. I don't recall if it used the ss hydraulics or the electric pump though.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

plow4beer said:


> I looked at them before buying the snowwolf, but the trip wings and floating/flex hitch on the wolf is what I liked better…In addition to the wolf being a little bigger (8fter w/wings being 10ft)


The wings on the wolf are attached with bolts and urethane bushings which seems to be holding up/working really well…has to help with potential tweakage & bending


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> You could adapt the boss rt3 mounting to a ss plate easily enough. Using the ss hydraulics will be another story though because of the the v plow wing cylinders since they are powered out single acting hydraulic, but spring return. I'm sure something creative could be done but it wouldn't be trivial.
> 
> Back when BOSS made their own ss v plow, they still used their own valve manifold, controller, and wiring. I don't recall if it used the ss hydraulics or the electric pump though.


It's hard enough operating equipment while wearing wooden hay doods, no need to complicate Oooomps life any more than necessary


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any reason a Boss DXT wouldn't work?


How about an RT2? I know where 2 of them are sitting collecting rust.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> attached with bolts





plow4beer said:


> seems to be holding up/working really well…





plow4beer said:


> potential tweakage & bending


And let's think about who's this is for...



plow4beer said:


> Oooomps


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah what about all your DQ Blizzatd plows...?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah what about all your DQ Blizzatd plows. …with blue sharpie writing all over them..?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Do you really need to angle on the skid steer ?
> 
> we use to really like hla pushers with a pull back as you didn't need any hoses or anything.
> 
> there are a lot of hla snow wings out there used for skid steers.


Not really but then I might as well look for a used Arctic.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So you're a simpleton?


No for my operators...I can throw anyone in there and not teach them


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I had a Blizzard Speedwing...my dad was the only 1 that liked it. I hated it.
> 
> SnowWolf has an interesting edge...if it's available on the plow I looked at. But their site is not exactly full of info.


Steer clear of the Quatro for reasons I've shared you ewe and on the PS, the wing function is basically the same as a Speedowing.
The guy I'm plowing for has smaller Quatros with "sectioned edges" which scraps better than the two piece edge on the plow I run.
The way the trip edge is set up you have aboot 2.5" of edge wear before you're into the trip mechanism which IMO sucks. Skid / compact loader size plows have a 6" edge and the plow I run has a 8"edge but you only get 25-30% of edge wear before it's time to replace.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Steer clear of the Quatro for reasons I've shared you ewe and on the PS, the wing function is basically the same as a Speedowing.
> The guy I'm plowing for has smaller Quatros with "sectioned edges" which scraps better than the two piece edge on the plow I run.
> The way the trip edge is set up you have aboot 2.5" of edge wear before you're into the trip mechanism which IMO sucks. Skid / compact loader size plows have a 6" edge and the plow I run has a 8"edge but you only get 25-30% of edge wear before it's time to replace.


I looked at the Quattro when buying…cost was so close to a MP that it wasn't worth it(especially now after reading your reviews, as well as some others)… regardless, I'm glad I went the route I did…sometimes less really is more


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not really but then I might as well look for a used Arctic.


Want kind of sites are planning to use this new plow on?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What's all the fuss about...buy another MP and be done with it!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Want kind of sites are planning to use this new plow on?


Offsite lots for the hospital.



m_ice said:


> What's all the fuss about...buy another MP and be done with it!


My 8-13 is getting used about 2 hours an event. Not a wise use even if it is paid for.

I have a Blizzard on the Deere that is basically junk. Everyone says get a front 3 point for tractor plows. So if I have to buy that and a 9-15 for that tractor, I'm over $30k. Or I settle for the 8-13 and having to buy a front 3 point.

Plus I need to replace the Kubota which will be another loader and I'll need an MP for that.

Looking at another Isewe since my Uhaul is getting really old and needs to be placed on injured reserve.

And the way things are going I'm scared poopless about even thinking about spending that much money.

This is why I drink...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Offsite lots for the hospital.
> 
> My 8-13 is getting used about 2 hours an event. Not a wise use even if it is paid for.
> 
> ...


Your post is past my 4 sentence limit


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Your post is past my 4 sentence limit


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Offsite lots for the hospital.


Sounds like you need to find a nice used sectional…. Or something like what I mentioned… depending on the layout


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Sounds like you need to find a nice used sectional


Likely would be about the same as a new plow, so yes.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is why I drink...


No this is more reason to be done...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No this is more reason to be done...


Pfft…you guys need reasons…


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Pfft…you guys need reasons…


Now that I've seen the crete work of somebody in Milwaukentucky... Looks like I could pretty much go do anything else...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Now that I've seen the crete work of somebody in Milwaukentucky... Looks like I could pretty much go do anything else...


10-4…. And with where the standards are at in suck bent you should do just fine…. Your company will be like the Swiss Army knife of suck bent


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

plow4beer said:


> 10-4…. And with where the standards are at in suck bent you should do just fine…. Your company will be like the Swiss Army knife of suck bent


@Ajlawn1 Btw, That was meant to be a compliment….kind of…maybe…


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> I looked at the Quattro when buying…cost was so close to a MP that it wasn't worth it(especially now after reading your reviews, as well as some others)… regardless, I'm glad I went the route I did…sometimes less really is more


In a review or one on one discussion with the Plow Royalty I said the Wolf I run is built like a med duty truck plow. With a 26k machine behind it it's under build. For machines half that weight they'd do mulch better IMO.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

@cwren2472

Question fer ya...I have a Boss 8' straight blade on my service truck. I know skidsteers are supposed to have trip edge, but I'm a rule breaker.

Is it possible to retrofit this plow with a skidsteer mount and add wings? Is it cost effective to retrofit it? How much width would the wings add?

Since I'm Dutch I'm trying to make the most use out of what I already have.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

A bit off topic to your question above BUT: we added factory wings to a fisher 8.5 HD2 before last season so our backup plow was more than a lawn ornament. Factory fisher wings were about 1800 then. Plow is now 10’4” scoop with steel trips on the wings. Haven’t used a ton-it’s a backup. Everyone who has used it loves it. Two guys have snuck it out over their primary plows the last few storms.

Im happy I did the conversion over another new plow to sit as backup. It loves as much snow as an XLS with limitations on where it can go since it’s a fixed width.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know skidsteers are supposed to have trip edge


Why?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why?


Cuz the Boss website sez sew...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @cwren2472
> Since I'm Dutch I'm trying to make the most use out of what I already have.


Just need a HF Welder if ewe don't have a welder, a water heated for the wings , several T post for structural support, mowers blades laminated for cutting edge and a rattle can or two of red paint to make them look OEM


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

The wings add roughly 2ft if I remember right and I think last set were $950 last fall


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Just need a HF Welder if ewe don't have a welder, a water heated for the wings , several T post for structural support, mowers blades laminated for cutting edge and a rattle can or two of red paint to make them look OEM


He's going to need some throttle return springs first to make his blade a trip edge to start... Will need some grade 8 5/8" carriage bolts too as he's probably only rolling with 5's being a non trip edge...

Then I'm guessing he'll want to roll with the SL3 headlights still on it to have maximum jagoof lighting performance, so that will be a hole nother thread for wiring...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @cwren2472
> 
> Question fer ya...I have a Boss 8' straight blade on my service truck. I know skidsteers are supposed to have trip edge, but I'm a rule breaker.
> 
> ...


Dunno

Dunno

And not sure

I'll see what I can find tomorrow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> He's going to need some throttle return springs first to make his blade a trip edge to start... Will need some grade 8 5/8" carriage bolts too as he's probably only rolling with 5's being a non trip edge...
> 
> Then I'm guessing he'll want to roll with the SL3 headlights still on it to have maximum jagoof lighting performance, so that will be a hole nother thread for wiring...


Grade 8 threaded rod...duh.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grade 8 threaded rod...duh.


Available over the counter at most invisible hardware stores in bum dumb backwoods, I've never been there Canthackit.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> skidsteers are supposed to have trip edge, but I'm a rule breaker.


We know



Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it possible to retrofit this plow with a skidsteer mount


Possible? Sure. Simple? Doubt it. The trip edge blade itself is identical to that of the truck plow. But the coupler that attaches to the back of the blade is very different between the full trip and the trip edge.

My gut feeling is the full trip would flip over too easily attached to the skidsteer but even ignoring that, you'll need to do some significant fabricating to make it work. That also ignores the different hydraulic components you'd need to make it work.



Mark Oomkes said:


> and add wings?


Sure



Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it cost effective to retrofit it?


Not really.

https://iteparts.com/products/MSC08042C-BOSS-Blade-Wing-Extension-Kit.asp
If you are going to pay someone to fabricate the mount anyway, you could probably pay the same person to fab some wings that were permanently attached. I'm sure buying the OEM wings and using them on your skidsteer would void the warranty in less time than this post took.



Mark Oomkes said:


> How much width would the wings add?


22"



Mark Oomkes said:


> Since I'm Dutch I'm trying to make the most use out of what I already have.


Having said all that, if the plow is usable right now, sell it. Take that money and roll it into the plow you actually want. You'll spend way less than you'll spend at an hourly rate trying to make the other plow work (and likely work badly when you're done.)

If you have the capability to do all the work yourself, sure! Go for it! Have a blast! But then you wouldn't have created this thread in the first place.

@TJS would already be half-way through his conversion before he got to the end of this post.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> We know


Which part...?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Which part...?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The plow works fine, it's really just a backup on the service truck. 

No hydraulics needed, the machine has hydraulics. It's just angle left and right. 

I haven't looked close at it yet, but the truck side comes off and a skidsteer mount is bolted/welded to where the truck mount used to be. 

The other option is doing the same to my Monroe 10' that I already have wings for. But then I need to replace that plow. 

And all of this leads me back to just finding a halfway decent used Arctic. Guess I should have kept that MP pusher.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting...I've never seen a speed limit on my Metal Pless.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting...I've never seen a speed limit on my Metal Pless.
> 
> View attachment 240278


Yeah that is strange, I never noticed it on Arctic either...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The plow works fine, it's really just a backup on the service truck.


Then sell it. Skidsteer plows are cheaper than the truck plows anyway so the difference between a used truck plow and a new skidsteer plow may not even be that much.



Mark Oomkes said:


> No hydraulics needed, the machine has hydraulics. It's just angle left and right.


With single acting cylinders, unless I'm mistaken you'll need to add some sort of cross-over valve for one cylinder to release when the other wants to extend.



Mark Oomkes said:


> I haven't looked close at it yet, but the truck side comes off and a skidsteer mount is bolted/welded to where the truck mount used to be.


Yes and no. The entire pushframe is different. But plenty of people have scabbed skidsteer plates onto truck plows before.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting...I've never seen a speed limit on my Metal Pless.
> 
> View attachment 240278


6 mph seems like a weird limit...

almost like it's some sort of _metric conspiracy!_


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> 6 mph seems like a weird limit...


No kidding, there's guys on here that run faster then that...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No kidding, there's guys on here that run faster then that...


For how far...?


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Not very. Unless theres beer dangling in front


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No kidding, there's guys on here that run faster then that...


Who?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

There's a guy in Wizzconsin that has some skid steer MPs for sale


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> There's a guy in Wizzconsin that has some skid steer MPs for sale





Mark Oomkes said:


> So if I move that plow to the Deere and buy something mulch cheaper than an MP to replace it, I'm thinking that would make more cents.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No kidding, there's guys on here that run faster then that...


But only for 100'.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> There's a guy in Wizzconsin that has some skid steer MPs for sale


Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do all Arctics look like this?










Most of the ones I've seen for sale do...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do all Arctics look like this?
> 
> View attachment 240302
> 
> ...


I thought you had new interweb... Obviously still lagging with that one...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought you had new interweb... Obviously still lagging with that one...


Show your work...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...e=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 240294


Mind your bobber


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Show your work...


10hrs old there lil fella...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...e=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post


Oh...those.

I already saw those.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 10hrs old there lil fella...
> 
> View attachment 240324


BookFace posts don't count on the one and only Plowsite...we have Super Moderators.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Who cares about the plow, look how short the line is at Chick-fil-A....


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

magnatrac said:


> Who cares about the plow, look how short the line is at Chick-fil-A....
> View attachment 240326


Tha'ts cause its Sunday.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

magnatrac said:


> Who cares about the plow, look how short the line is at Chick-fil-A....
> View attachment 240326


I just want a better glimpse of the wheel chair race coarse...


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

theres a snow wolf on bookface. The problem i found on our, we really need to put angle stops on it. weve taking out a 400 cylinder the last two seasons and trashed the pins


----------

